# Could TSA pat downs spread STDs?



## Sunshine (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is a little food for thought.  Glad someone has published about it.  I have emailed the CDC.  BUT the CDC is not a regulatory agency.  People who fly really need to contact their state department of health.  




> TSA pat-downs could spread sexually-transmitted disease and contribute to pandemics
> by Mike Adams, NaturalNews Editor
> 
> (NaturalNews) There's a startling fact about the TSA pat-downs that most of us have not realized: TSA agents often do not change their latex gloves between pat-downs! With these pat-down reaching into your pants , feeling your genitals , and sweeping bare armpits and buttocks , those latex gloves being worn by the TSA agents are obviously teeming with germs.
> ...



More here:  TSA Feel-Ups Could Spread STDs? - Health - Black Voices Conversations

And here is a little more on the topic of infections which can be spread this way:

http://www.healthinsite.gov.au/topics/Infectious_Skin_Diseases

And lets don't forget MRSA.

This actually IS a public health issue.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh trust me, I thought of this the moment the tsa came into existence. Doing a few years of microbiology sorta makes you a germaphobe.

I NEVER let them touch me without changing their gloves in front of me. I never let them touch my things unless they change their gloves in front of me. I flat refuse to stand in their little "foot prints" when they want to search me. Do they sanitize carpets every night? I think not. 

Dont let them touch you unless they change their gloves!


----------



## hortysir (Nov 26, 2010)

From a friend:


> TSA to spread communicable diseases
> Paul Joseph Watson
> Thursday, November 25, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## syrenn (Nov 26, 2010)

hortysir said:


> From a friend:
> 
> 
> > TSA to spread communicable diseases
> ...




I agree.


----------



## hortysir (Nov 26, 2010)

Staph can survive on a door handle for 5 hours.
Imagine how long they would live on a warm glove.

Now calculate how many people those gloves could potentially touch in that amount of time


----------



## theHawk (Nov 27, 2010)

> By Bob Unruh
> © 2010 WorldNetDaily
> 
> 
> ...



Doctors sound TSA germ alert


Our government, lookin' out for YOU!!!


----------



## eagleseven (Nov 27, 2010)

If they simply changed their gloves in-between pat-downs, this wouldn't be a problem. Hospital personnel switch gloves and wash hands like an obsessive-compulsive, and most of them are not feeling people's genitalia.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh gosh.

And you guys want to have a voice about global warming??


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

crap

I'm not biting on the lastest paranoid spin on a 30 second pat down before I get into a sealed cabin for a few hours with 100+ strangers, two of which I'm sitting between as they caugh, sneeze, and sputter away towards our destination.

Try again.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> crap
> 
> I'm not biting on the lastest paranoid spin on a 30 second pat down before I get into a sealed cabin for a few hours with 100+ strangers, two of which I'm sitting between as they caugh, sneeze, and sputter away towards our destination.
> 
> Try again.



You are less likely to get an airborne pathogen aboard a plane than you are at work.

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/HEPA#Airlines

Nice straw man though.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > crap
> ...


the point is they are never actually touching your skin
they are only patting down outside your clothes
there is no way to transfer any pathogen from these pat downs


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Really? Why do hospitals disinfect sheets? Why do doctors always wash their hands after seeing a patient, even if they did not touch the patient? Disease vectors are a lot more persistent than skin to skin contact.

If a person has an infectious disease, sneezes into their shirt sleeve, and gets patted down by the TSA, those germs can be transferred to the gloves they are wearing, then to your clothing. When you take those clothes off it can transfer to your hands, and thus you. 

Just because something is classified as an STD, that does not mean the sex is the only vector that transmits that disease. It is just one of them, possibly the most convenient for that pathogen.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 27, 2010)

STD?  Sarah Transmitted Dymensia?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 27, 2010)

wow is all i can say....yet you sit on plane seats and chairs in public diners?  i wonder how many asses a public chair sees in a day....washing one's hands is mega important in daily life...period...when you bump into a stranger by accident...do you run home and change clothes?  come on listen to yourselves....i hate to break it to ya...but germs are good for you...look at all them native tribes in the amazon....living germ free...so in comes the white man and wipes them out with the common cold...

how in the fuck do you people manage to log on .....right when i think i cant underestimate the stupidity of people....you fucks post....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> wow is all i can say....yet you sit on plane seats and chairs in public diners?  i wonder how many asses a public chair sees in a day....washing one's hands is mega important in daily life...period...when you bump into a stranger by accident...do you run home and change clothes?  come on listen to yourselves....i hate to break it to ya...but germs are good for you...look at all them native tribes in the amazon....living germ free...so in comes the white man and wipes them out with the common cold...
> 
> how in the fuck do you people manage to log on .....right when i think i cant underestimate the stupidity of people....you fucks post....



I know people who carry disinfectant, and change as soon as they walk into the house. That argument will not fly with them.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 27, 2010)

o what a crock of mal...are you really coming back with the great republican/conservative/idiot anacdotal "i know people"  hell i know people who do odd things...does that make them the norm...or does that make them normal...hell no


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


uh, you do understand that in a hospital people being on those beds generally have the possibility of body fluids getting ON those sheets


if you are THAT worried about it i suggest you bring a container of hand sanitizer with you when you fly and demand the TSA agent use it before touching you should you be one of the few that actually gets this pat down


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 27, 2010)

o and here's anacdotal for ya....

took care of someone with mras....is that right...the bad infection stuff?  ...wow washed their sheets and all....daily....never got it...and horror of all horrors...i did not wear gloves.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 27, 2010)

Sitting here at my daughters house. (The RN) and her and I are laughing so hard at this that I can barely type a response................


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sitting here at my daughters house. (The RN) and her and I are laughing so hard at this that I can barely type a response................


kinda reminds me of the early days of the AIDS fear


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> o what a crock of mal...are you really coming back with the great republican/conservative/idiot anacdotal "i know people"  hell i know people who do odd things...does that make them the norm...or does that make them normal...hell no



I already said that I personally think nothing of the danger, but I am not suffering from AIDS, or Lupus, or any other immune system disorder. Just because you personally think the danger is overblown does not mean it does not exist. That is why you can no longer get peanuts on a plane after all, some people are allergic to them, and cannot get on the plane as a result. And some people keep telling me I do not have a right to fly, even though those with allergies clearly do.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 27, 2010)

why cant you fly?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> why cant you fly?


uh, he said "right" to fly
and there is no "right" to fly
just like there is no "right" to drive a car


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > why cant you fly?
> ...



Please explain why allergy sufferers have the right to force everyone not to eat peanuts on a plane they do not have a right to be on.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


its called courtesy

and frankly, that is up to the airline


----------



## Douger (Nov 27, 2010)

Let US here it !
Gawd Blass A.....murka !!!
Idiots


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 27, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > wow is all i can say....yet you sit on plane seats and chairs in public diners?  i wonder how many asses a public chair sees in a day....washing one's hands is mega important in daily life...period...when you bump into a stranger by accident...do you run home and change clothes?  come on listen to yourselves....i hate to break it to ya...but germs are good for you...look at all them native tribes in the amazon....living germ free...so in comes the white man and wipes them out with the common cold...
> ...



yeah and I know people that claim that Obama is the antichrist.
There are unreasonably fearful people out there.

I wash my clothes in peanut based detergent.


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > crap
> ...



Speaking of straw men



> Modern airliners use HEPA filters to reduce the spread of airborne pathogens in recirculated air. ....* By comparison, the filtration systems in typical buildings are not capable of removing microbial contaminants including bacteria and viruses*



Last I flew, there wasn't a HEPA filter between me and the nosebleed to my right, the puker to my left, and the mother changing her baby's crappy daiper on the seat in front of me.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 27, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Here is a little food for thought.  Glad someone has published about it.  I have emailed the CDC.  BUT the CDC is not a regulatory agency.  People who fly really need to contact their state department of health.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tsa doesn't touch naked skin...wtf is wrong with you people? Instead of voicing legitimate concerns you make shit up...how stupid.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 27, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a little food for thought.  Glad someone has published about it.  I have emailed the CDC.  BUT the CDC is not a regulatory agency.  People who fly really need to contact their state department of health.
> ...



They don't have to touch 'naked skin' if there are blood and/or body fluids on the clothing.  Case in point the man whose urine bag spilled during a pat down.


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Hey, I have a suggestion:

Do not to stand under anyone wearing a bag of urine.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


hmm, maybe that TSA guy should have listened better to the guy with the urine bag


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You are just getting silly.  Since you can't discuss the issue with any authority you really should find other digs.


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...





I'm serious.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 27, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


mmmmmmmkay...THAT is a valid concern, even though it appears it happened exactly once and we have no way of knowing if the tsa agent didn't change his gloves. Again, why did you lie in your op?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 27, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


 Oh, the irony.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sitting here at my daughters house. (The RN) and her and I are laughing so hard at this that I can barely type a response................



You should explain to your RN daughter that OSHA requires all medical professionals to change gloves before seeing a new patient. If she continues her bad habits the hospital could face a fine of $70,000.00 per willful violation. 

Fighting Infection - Hospital Management

No wonder the incidence of infections in hospitals is on the rise with people like her working in them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I have to be courteous to people who want to restrict what I eat? What planet are you from?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



You could always install one yourself. I just pointed out that the dangers are higher where you work than in that tube you were crying about.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


so, if you are on a plane, sitting next to someone that is deathly allergic to peanuts, you couldnt NOT eat those peanuts to avoid putting that persons life in danger?

thats pretty damned cold, man


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a little food for thought.  Glad someone has published about it.  I have emailed the CDC.  BUT the CDC is not a regulatory agency.  People who fly really need to contact their state department of health.
> ...



Perhaps you should inform the TSA that they do not touch skin. Their own blog has at least one picture of them doing exactly that.

The TSA Blog: What Happens If My Hands Alarm During an Explosives Trace Detection Test (And other questions answered)


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



It always comes to this donut?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Fuck him. If me eating peanuts is going to kill him the gene pool is better off with him dead.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 27, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Yes, Ravi, we know.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


WOW


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Peanuts are good eatin'.

How did peanuts get into a thread about TSA pat downs and STD's anyway?

Is someone afraid a TSA agent will pat down their peanuts and give them an STD?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


QW brought that up when  he was told he didnt have a "right" to fly
he complained about airlines not allowing peanuts to be eaten when someone allergic to them was on the plan

sorry, but the allergic persons right to LIFE outweighs ones right to eat peanuts


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 27, 2010)

Look what the pat downs have already done to Alaska!


Gonorrhea outbreak puts Alaska in uphill battle with STD
An outbreak of gonorrhea across Alaska that began in 2009 is continuing this year, and health officials say they are trying new ways to curb it. 

Between 2008 and 2009, the number of gonorrhea cases in Alaska rose an alarming 69 percent, according to a new U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention report.

State health officials began calling attention to a spike in gonorrhea cases in Southwest Alaska more than a year ago and highlighted the statewide rise in March. 

The new report shows that Alaska ranks ninth in the nation for its rate of gonorrhea, compared with its ranking in recent years in the mid-20s. Alaska also is second in the nation for its high rate of chlamydia, another sexually transmitted disease that often is transmitted along with gonorrhea.

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2010/11/26/104330/gonorrhea-outbreak-puts-alaska.html


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 27, 2010)

after careful evaluation i came to the conclusion that spreading of STD's is the least of your problems.



/random slam at everyone who spreads this.
//obfucking-vious


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Meh...another red herring to distract from the even more preposterous STD question.

I think I need my own publically funded airline so I can eat a peanut, drink as much whiskey as I can haul on the plane, and watch XXX movies between destinations.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



What if the person who wants to eat peanuts has a rare medical condition that requires him to eat peanuts every few minutes? Whose right to live wins out then? 

like I said, if my eating peanuts is going to kill someone, I do not care. I might even eat them out of spite, because no one has the right to tell me what I can, and cannot, eat.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> crap
> 
> I'm not biting on the lastest paranoid spin on a 30 second pat down before I get into a sealed cabin for a few hours with 100+ strangers, two of which I'm sitting between as they caugh, sneeze, and sputter away towards our destination.
> 
> Try again.



Do you understand hospital protocol of why you must wash your hands when you enter a room and before you leave a room? 

Hands are the biggest spreader of disease from person to person.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Sorry dive you are wrong. They touch someone how has been coughing all over them selves, then they touch you, you touch your clothes and thats it.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 27, 2010)

You can get STD's on toilet seats but that is a sorry place to have sex.

and yes pathogens can be transmitted by clothes, but not STD's I think.
they call them Sexually Transmitted Diseases for a reason.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



If I wanted to distract you from the STD question I would start talking about octopi.


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> You can get STD's on toilet seats but that is a sorry place to have sex.



I've been there too, bro.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 27, 2010)

Ohh yeah who was that going on about public restroom phobias recently?


----------



## syrenn (Nov 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...





Silvia and sweat are what? Bodily fluids. 

When the tsa came into effect they weren't issued gloves as they are now. I carried gloves for them to use so there was NO excuse for them not to wear them before they touched me.


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Ohh yeah who was that going on about public restroom phobias recently?



YOU, m'k?


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

syrenn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Um....have they ever gotten to third base?


----------



## syrenn (Nov 27, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sitting here at my daughters house. (The RN) and her and I are laughing so hard at this that I can barely type a response................



Ask her how often she washes/sanitizes her hands. Ask her if she washes/sanitizes her hands before she touches a patient? Ask her if she touches on person and then touches another?


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 27, 2010)

STD's are not transmitted as easially as the flu and such.
I expect you are at a much higher risk of catching a communicable disease while riding in the airplane than from the patdown.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



 Only if they can provide me with proper paper work and have had a shower first. 

And thats still no guarantees!


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2010)

holy crap you guys are a bunch of hypochondriacs


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




That seems fair enough......so.......what's this "paper work" that you mentioned?


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



they have pictures of Ben Franklin on them?




Sorry could not resist


----------



## syrenn (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



 Total STD blood work up. It is rather a standard thing to ask new partners for these days. Where have you been?


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 27, 2010)

Samson would not need one, they do not give them to 12 yr olds.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 27, 2010)

What do the TSA agents do when a female passenger is having her period?


----------



## Samson (Nov 27, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> What do the TSA agents do when a female passenger is having her period?





Do STD's cause that?


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 27, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> What do the TSA agents do when a female passenger is having her period?



duck?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 28, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


I should have been clear...the naked skin discussed in the OP. Hands can be washed. In fact, we probably have more to fear from you, who doesn't wash his hands after using the toilet, than we do from the tsa.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 28, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


He has more right to fly safely with his purchased ticket than you do to be given peanuts by the stewardess.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

syrenn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting here at my daughters house. (The RN) and her and I are laughing so hard at this that I can barely type a response................
> ...



Obviously any health professional sanitizes their hands between patients. Just as it is obvious that they are usually seeing patients who are sick. The TSA is patting down people who are fully clothed and traveling, most of whom it can be assumed,  are not to sick to travel. There really is no comparison here. The chances of the TSA spreading a STD through pat downs are so astronomical that it is still laughable.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 28, 2010)

Perhaps fliers should have a health screening before flying?

what is to say that a terrorist would not infect themselves with anthrax just to spread it among the infidels?  slower death than a suicide bombing but likely to have a larger death toll.

And once the passengers disembarked and flew on to other diverse places....

Be afraid, be patriotic!


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Epic fail!~

Health care professionals see many, many patients who are not considered contagious.  Yet they still use gloves.  Example:  Allergy patients, pediatric patients getting well baby checks, nursing home patients, psych patients, cardiac patients, surgery patients.  There are many more.  Yet here we are with another agency given cart blanche to spread disease all day long.  

Universal precautions assumes that everyone is infected regardless of diagnosis.  Health care professionals are required to use gloves.  If they don't their facility can be fined thousands of dollars for each instance gloves are not used.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

Prosecution of the agents for inappropriate touching IS possible:

Airport security staff face prosecution if they touch passengers 'inappropriately' | Mail Online


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...





Daughter happens to work in a pediatric facility. According to her about 25% of their patients are for well baby clinic. Also according to her, gloves are only required when handling body fluids, or giving shots.

 Nice that I happen to be here for the holiday......


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



*Of course YOUR daughter NEVER changes her gloves between patients*.  Good Show there!  I hope whatever her licensing board is nabs her real good and fast!  And you are dead sure that NONE of those people going through checkpoints and being handled by the TSA have any open weeping wounds, lice, scabies, ringworm, TB, MRSA, or other infectious junk that can be passed to the next person if they don't change gloves.  Keep it up.  You and your genius daughter.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Please simply admit that a RN knows more about requirements in their own clinic than you do and move on. I hate it when people make themselves look so stupid.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



If your daughter is handling patients without changing her gloves between patients, (which is  what the TSA is doing) then she needs to lose her license and her employer needs a hefty fine.  End of story.  She clearly knows NOTHING about the regs.  Keep talking.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


You're an idiot. Neither doctors nor nurses are required to wear gloves. They all wash their hands between patients. 

Google is your friend.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




OK.  GREAT!  Ask your doctor to do your next rectal exam or surgery of any kind sans gloves! 

Actually, Google may be YOUR friend or enemy as the case may be.  I went to college and took licensing and certification exams to do what I do.

If you think ALL nurses and doctors cleanse their hands between patients, you should 'Google' "Nosocomial infection" and "Iatrogenic Illness."


----------



## Ravi (Nov 28, 2010)

Is that your job, rectal exams? I'm sure you are very good at it. 

Regardless, most doctors and nurses don't perform them. And no tsa employees do.

Retard.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You know, I happen to be rather proud of my daughter. And I am quite certain she knows more about requirements and the laws that affect her and her chosen profession than anyone on this board. SO, please provide us with a law that would require a nurse to wear a pair of gloves to take a childs temperature or blood pressure. 

Again,  the only requirement to wear gloves is when handling body fluids or giving a shot. (I do believe a rectal exam by a doctor fits that requirement. I don't believe that a security pat down fits the requirement though. In fact I wouldn't doubt that the TSA  wears gloves to protect them more than to protect us.

Pat downs are not going to spread STD's no matter how you spin it.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

i have a suggestion for all of you that are scared you MIGHT get an STD from the TSA patdowns


DON'T FLY


----------



## Samson (Nov 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> i have a suggestion for all of you that are scared you MIGHT get an STD from the TSA patdowns
> 
> 
> DON'T FLY



Fuck you, Divecon!!!

I have a constitutional right to free peanuts.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 28, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



So, instead of just admitting that you are wrong, and that not only does the TSA actually touch bare skin, but they touch what is generally considered the dirtiest part of the body, (which you actually alluded to with your comment about me not washing my hands)  you resort to a personal attack. I love the way you ignore the new policy about checking inside baggy clothing, running hands up under skirts/dresses/kilts, and everything else to cling to your position. Or does that not count as bare skin either?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 28, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I carry my own, just to kill off anyone who is allergic to them. That is evolution at its best. Unlike most progressives, I do not expect everyone to cater to my every whim.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Let me see if I can explain this to you. The TSA comes into contact with millions of people every day. They get pretty intimate with some of them. Sheer numbers make it certain that they come into contact with people with infectious diseases. The lack of a hygiene policy makes it inevitable that someone is going to get sick as a result of that contact. The way that will work is that TSA personnel are most likely to get sick, their families are next in line, and the public is last. The likelihood of you, as an individual, getting sick from your interaction with the TSA is minuscule. The possibility that someone get sick nears 100%. 

Ask your RN daughter to think about that as a medical professional, consult an epidemiologist, and ask her if I am still blowing hot air. My guess is that she will see my point.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Yet they still sterilize their hands after each patient, even the well ones. Why is that?


----------



## Samson (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Here is a little food for thought.  Glad someone has published about it.  I have emailed the CDC.  BUT the CDC is not a regulatory agency.  People who fly really need to contact their state department of health.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has anyone actually read the Blog quoted in the OP?

Here's a little item Sunshine omitted from her quote:



> (NaturalNews) There's a startling fact about the TSA pat-downs that most of us have not realized: TSA agents often do not change their latex gloves between pat-downs! _*With these pat-down reaching into your pants , feeling your genitals*_



Um....."pat down" does not mean "reaching into your pants , feeling your genitals."

This thread was begun by an idiot.

***unsubscribe***


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 28, 2010)

dont be so bossie.. there samson.....

what a threat..we iz gonna unsubscribe to this thread due to stupidity?  really?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

I think it is hilarious, Patdowns and STD's...

And comparing the TSA to Medical personnel......

Absolutely Hilarious.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I think it is hilarious, Patdowns and STD's...
> 
> And comparing the TSA to Medical personnel......
> 
> Absolutely Hilarious.


while i think the TSA patdowns might be a bit too extreme, this fear of STD's is ridiculous


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is hilarious, Patdowns and STD's...
> ...



It was the article that talked of STDs.  I have listed several noxious things you can catch from TSA agents using the same gloves on you that they have used on the line of people in front of you.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I think it is hilarious, Patdowns and STD's...
> 
> And comparing the TSA to Medical personnel......
> 
> Absolutely Hilarious.



Keep talking.  I'm reading REAL carefully.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




Um... I've never known of a person who *sterilized* their hands.  I think you mean sanitize.

As to your question.....private ollie knows all about it.  His DAUGHTER is a nurse.  He got it all by osmosis.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Maybe SHE got her degree by osmosis as well!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Yes sanitize is what was meant, But you knew that. And as I believe I mentioned that I am visiting at my daughters house... I am far from being any Medical professional. But she is. Now you want to attack my daughters knowledge that's fine because I introduced her here as a health care professional. And Her and I will continue to laugh at the stupidity of certain people on this thread.

Now take your private BS and stick it where the sun doesn't shine. Which would be one of the same places the TSA doesn't touch.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Keep talking.  I will be listening to EVERYTHING you have to say or have ever said on here.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

Really, my own personal fan club? You will find much of what I have said on here rather boring. But most of it will lean to the right and all of it is truth. At least truth as I believe it to be. I can be wrong, but not often. 

I have a fan club...


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Really, my own personal fan club? You will find much of what I have said on here rather boring. But most of it will lean to the right and all of it is truth. At least truth as I believe it to be. I can be wrong, but not often.
> 
> I have a fan club...



Keep talking.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



My bad.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



No problem.  Your point was lost only on he who has gained all his nursing knowledge by osmosis!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

OK Sunshine, play time is over. You just proved how stupid you really are. Now go get on the short bus.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> OK Sunshine, play time is over. You just proved how stupid you really are. No go get on the short bus.



Keep talking. ...


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> OK Sunshine, play time is over. You just proved how stupid you really are. No go get on the short bus.


i think they missed the part about your daughter reading this thread and laughing


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > OK Sunshine, play time is over. You just proved how stupid you really are. No go get on the short bus.
> ...


you're being ridiculous


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > OK Sunshine, play time is over. You just proved how stupid you really are. Now go get on the short bus.
> ...



I would have given them that, until the last couple of posts.


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> OK Sunshine, play time is over. You just proved how stupid you really are. Now go get on the short bus.



I'm glad you said it. Apparently, she didn't believe me. Lol


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

jillian said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > OK Sunshine, play time is over. You just proved how stupid you really are. Now go get on the short bus.
> ...


the fear and utter lack of compassion for others in this thread has been mind boggling


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



No surprises.

Is it different from any other wing nut thread?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

jillian said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


no, not really


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

The article quoted here:

TSA Feel-Ups Could Spread STDs? - Health - Black Voices Conversations

Clearly you are all prejudiced and have issues with blacks.

And none of you has explained why the TSA, themselves wears gloves since there is NO danger of spreading disease during these checks.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> The article quoted here:
> 
> TSA Feel-Ups Could Spread STDs? - Health - Black Voices Conversations
> 
> ...


you might as well have quoted the op to any thread here
that is just another messageboard/blog


btw, failed attempt to make this a racial issue


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The article quoted here:
> ...



Still no explanation of why the TSA wears gloves when there is no danger of contracting disease.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


they likely wear them to deal with hypochondriacs like you


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



If they were wearing them for the benefit of the public, they would be changing them.  But they are not changing them, and you are adamant that no one is in danger of catching anything, so I don't see why THEY wear gloves.   Neither you, nor anyone else has explained it.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

Boston Logan Scabies Incident


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Boston Logan Scabies Incident


which is caused by a MITE
and changing gloves would have had ZERO effect


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 28, 2010)

Umm one more time for the mentally challenged.

Sexually Transmitted Diseases (STD's) are called that because sexual activity/contact is pretty much their sole form of transmission.  virtually all of them die very quickly when outside of the body.

Colds, flu, measles, etc however are much more contagious and would be what you catch just from being on a plane with someone who has the affliction.

This thread is about STD's not flu, etc.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Umm one more time for the mentally challenged.
> 
> Sexually Transmitted Diseases (STD's) are called that because sexual activity/contact is pretty much their sole form of transmission.  virtually all of them die very quickly when outside of the body.
> 
> ...



Herpetic Whitlow


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Boston Logan Scabies Incident
> ...



If the mite had been picked up from the previous person screened, changing gloves would prevent it from being spread to the next.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 28, 2010)

Herpes?  Fever blisters, etc Yes it can be in a genital area and there a few different strains.  Shingles are also caused by a herpes virius and isn't Chicken pox related?

Herpes is not only an STD, but it can be an STD.

I love that thumbsuckers are at heightened risk


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


thats assuming the mites didnt get beyond the gloves before they were changed


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 28, 2010)

Paranoid hypochondriacs.  Sheesh.
A bunch of Monks 

I haven't heard fleas mentioned yet?
or crabs?  but wait isn't that scabies?

I do not know as I have never had an STD.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Paranoid hypochondriacs.  Sheesh.
> A bunch of Monks



Yes, I agree.  This definitely IS the TSA and all those who insist that air passengers be groped by them.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 28, 2010)

double sheesh.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Paranoid hypochondriacs.  Sheesh.
> ...


seriously, don't fly
mostly because i wouldnt want to be the person behind you after you pissed of the TSA agent


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Seriously.  Move to China.  You would really like THEIR pat downs AND the death vans that follow.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


wow, you had to go rdean i guess


----------



## syrenn (Nov 28, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




How do you know the tsa people wash their hands after they use the toilet? Sneeze? cough? pick their nose or other parts? Eat?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> The article quoted here:
> 
> TSA Feel-Ups Could Spread STDs? - Health - Black Voices Conversations
> 
> ...



How the fuck do you make this about race? Even rdean couldn't do that.

MAJOR FAIL


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

I do believe I mentioned that there was a good chance they wore the gloves for themselves and not for you.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 28, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Evolution at its best would mean you'd get a std from someone's gloved hand.

True story.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Ask your daughter if she washes her hands after she sees a _non _sick patient and before she touches the next person.

I don't think you can transmit STD's though a pat down. I am more addressing everything else they are transmitting with their hands.


Standard health care procedure is: You wash your hands and put on fresh gloves before you touch anyone.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Umm one more time for the mentally challenged.
> 
> Sexually Transmitted Diseases (STD's) are called that because sexual activity/contact is pretty much their sole form of transmission.  virtually all of them die very quickly when outside of the body.
> 
> ...



Really? The only way to get herpes is through sexual contact?

Herpes: How do You Catch it? | Herpes Doctor

An STD is simply a disease that can be transmitted through sexual contact, not one that is only transmitted that way.

Sexually transmitted disease definition - Womens Health and Medical Information on MedicineNet.com
Sexually transmitted infection definition - Medical Dictionary definitions of popular medical terms easily defined on MedTerms


----------



## syrenn (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




Does she wash her hands in between touching each baby?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 28, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Sorry, I outsmarted the TSA by refusing to go to any airport they control.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 28, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




Bingo ravi. 

Does the tsa wash their hands after they touch someone and before the next person they touch?


----------



## syrenn (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



They wear them to protect _themselves_ from the public. The problem here is the_ public _needs just as much protection from not only the tsa but also all of the people they have come into contact with before touching you.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 28, 2010)

syrenn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Already been down this road Syrenn. Of course all health care professionals sanitize their hands in between patients. However,(AGAIN) it is not required that they wear gloves unless they are giving a shot or handling body fluids.

And again there really is no comparison between a health care professional and a TSA agent.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Right Ollie. My point is that she does wash her hands between touching people/patients. That is standard medical procedure. I am not suggesting that it is required to wear gloves to touch a patient. Clean hands are a must though. You sanitize on the way into a room you wash your hands in the room and you sanitize on your way out of the room. (and yes i know what i am talking about too) 

The tsa should also wash their hands after they touch anyone or their belongings and after. Since that is not possible they should change their gloves after each person they touch and before they touch the next passenger.

There is every comparison between the way health care professionals touch you and the tsa touches you. The point is that they DO touch you. I don't let my doctor touch me unless i see them wash their hands.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 29, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Quite true. The Average TSA goon handles more people in a day than any health care professional I have ever met. Why haven't you and your RN daughter addressed the questions I raised earlier? Are you trying to ignore them because they prove that we actually have a point?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 29, 2010)

Seriously, guys?

Are you guys those people who spray every doorknob with lysol? 

Humanity existed for a long time before hand sanitizer. We got by fine then. And I don't think it's healthy to never build up an immune system.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 29, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


No, and they don't need to, since for the most part they are touching clothing. If you feel the need to wash your hands after they touch your hands (if they do), then go right ahead.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 29, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Good for you...so quit bitching. If you don't fly you have no reason to complain.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Actually what i feel after they touch me and my clothes  is that i need a shower and a change of clothing.

I know they dont need or are required to, the point is they should be required to.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Why? I am attacking government policies that take away people's rights. That is how most injustices are eventually ended, everyone gets together and makes a difference. Or do only slaves get to complain about slavery? That would make it pretty hard to wipe out, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 29, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


No one has a right to fly on a commercial airline.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



True, but they, both the airlines and the tsa, do have the obligation to keep its passengers safe. Not washing their hands and or changing gloves between touching passengers is not doing that.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 29, 2010)

TSA: Pat-downs

The TSA Blog: TSA Myth or Fact: Leaked Images, Handcuffed Hosts, Religious Garb, and More!


Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Your argument was that I do not have a right to complain about the TSA because I do not have to put up with them, how did we get over to a right to fly? Did you realize I was 100% correct and this is an attempt to get me talking about something else? 

Again, do only slaves get to complain about slavery? Do only blacks in the south get to complain about Jim Crow? Life does not work that way.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 29, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> TSA: Pat-downs
> 
> The TSA Blog: TSA Myth or Fact: Leaked Images, Handcuffed Hosts, Religious Garb, and More!
> 
> ...



And they never pick big breasted women for the pat downs.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 29, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > TSA: Pat-downs
> ...


so your saying the TSA women agents are all lesbians?

and not just lesbians, but lesbians that want to feel up multiple random women all day?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



No, I am saying the guy who monitors the security cameras likes to watch women feel up women.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 29, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


the "persons" that watch the scanners dont actually SEE the people


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I think Quantum is talking about the CCTV cameras, not the porn-a-scope.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 29, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


ah, you might be right


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I said cameras, not scanners.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Just remember this the next time you start thinking you are perfect.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 29, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


ROFLMAO

i know i'm far from that
i'm not the arrogant asshole like some on here are


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I know that, which is why I was smiling a friendly smile.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Yes.  Thank you for some reason.

Chlamydia?  Syphilis?  HPV?  

Dear, lord.  

Also, why is everyone so frigging scared of MRSA?  30% of you are already colonized with it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting here at my daughters house. (The RN) and her and I are laughing so hard at this that I can barely type a response................
> ...



Then give OSHA regulatory control of airports and airlines.  Problem solved.

Oh wait, you are a conservative.  You don't like regulatory bodies.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


hell, i was against the nationalization of airport security in the first place
i STILL think it would have been better handled by the airlines(see El Al)


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Well, you are consistent.  I notice that other conservatives (i.e. WND) have just re-discovered their love of microbiology and pathology now that Bush is out of office.  The last time I checked, the TSA and all the absurdity that accompanies it has been around for almost a decade now.  

Back to pathogenesis 101:  I am not going to wade through 170 posts of crap, so did anyone ever have an "a ha" moment about STDs being named "Sexually Transmitted" for a reason (that reason being that it requires sexual contact for a healthy person to get them)?  Not to put too fine a point on it, but.........  It's a little obvious.

Though, I will say the TSA is putting people at risk for the flu and common cold.  So get your Flu Shots, folks!


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


yeah, several people pointed that out
didnt seem to matter that much


----------



## Ravi (Nov 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Because you said in your post I answered that people's rights are being taken away. In fact you frame most of your arguments about the tsa as a civil rights issue.

It is not a right to fly commercial.

And Syrenn...it is not necessary to change gloves or even wash after each patdown since they involve for the most part clothing.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


 Okay, you are too far out there to have a rational discussion with, sadly. You are a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 30, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Here is a little food for thought.  Glad someone has published about it.  I have emailed the CDC.  BUT the CDC is not a regulatory agency.  People who fly really need to contact their state department of health.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I despise the Gestapo pat downs, you must have spent a LOT of time coming up with THIS .....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



OSHA already does have control of those places. Just saying.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Somebody tried that one already, and I pointed out that STD/STI is simply one way for those diseases to spread. Technically, anything that can be passed through sexual contact is an STI, including flu.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 30, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



There is, however, a right not to be subjected to unreasonable searches. Your argument in response to that that no one has a right to fly does not change the fact that rights are being violated. I am sure some people used to argue that there is no right to sleep in a hotel, or eat in a restaurant, and that either of those places refusing to serve someone on the basis of skin color was not only legal, but that they could always go someplace else. Funny how that argument, which made no sense then, suddenly makes sense now, isn't it?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 30, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Tell you what. Go down to your local airport and watch the security lines for a few hours. See if you don't think that more good looking women get pulled aside for "random" extra screening than is justified by the numbers. Then come back and tell me I am paranoid.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


It isn't an unreasonable search as long as people are attempting to blow up airplanes.

As to your second point...apples and oranges.


----------



## jillian (Nov 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Somebody tried that one already, and I pointed out that STD/STI is simply one way for those diseases to spread. Technically, anything that can be passed through sexual contact is an STI, including flu.



seriously???


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 30, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Wrong. It is an unreasonable search unless it meets the legal definition of reasonable, and it does not.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Where do you get this stuff from?

Myth: The TSA pat-down is invasive
Fact: Only passengers who alarm a walk through metal detector or AIT machine or opt out of the AIT receive a pat-down. For this reason, it is designed to be thorough in order to detect any potential threats and keep the traveling public safe. Pat-downs are performed by same-gender officers and all passengers have the right to a private screening with a travel companion at any time.
The TSA Blog: TSA Myth or Fact: Leaked Images, Handcuffed Hosts, Religious Garb, and More!

What triggers a pat-down?
Pat-downs are used to resolve alarms at the checkpoint, including those triggered by metal detectors and AIT units. Pat-downs are also used when a person opts out of AIT screening in order to detect potentially dangerous and prohibited items. Because pat-downs are specifically used to resolve alarms and prevent dangerous items from going on a plane, the vast majority of passengers will not receive a pat-down at the checkpoint.
TSA: Pat-downs

Mountain out of a mole hill. Keep moving people there's nothing to see here.......


----------



## Ravi (Nov 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Nope. The tsa is tasked with finding weapons and bombs. Therefore their searches are reasonable...especially since you know in advance what to expect.

Now if they start arresting people for drug possession I'll agree with you.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 30, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



you're not paranoid.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 30, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


he's a bit paranoid


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 30, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Where do I get what from? Random screenings? I get that from the TSA.

TSA: TSA Expands Random Screening to Gates


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 30, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No search is unreasonable if it is looking for weapons? The Supreme Court disagrees with you.

The SCOTUS reverses 28 years of unreasonable searches - The Broadside : Colorado Springs Gazette, CO


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 30, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Just a bit, but I know it, and it does not make me wrong. (Not by itself anyway.)


----------



## Ravi (Dec 1, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


This just backs up my point...the tsa is tasked to look for weapons and bombs but they are not allowed to "find" evidence of garden variety crimes.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 1, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Interesting, so we are using some physiological profiling as the Israelis do. From your link:

TSA's specially trained Behavior Detection Officers (BDOs) will accompany the TSOs during some of the screening activities to provide an additional layer of security. BDOs screen travelers for involuntary physical and physiological reactions that indicate stress, fear or deception.

But at the same time I seriously doubt that young women are being singled out by perverted TSO's. Not that there hasn't been a few, as TSO's are human and can do stupid things. But it does not happen as much as some would have us believe.


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 1, 2010)

I wonder how many men are going to try and convince their wives that they got the clap from a TSA pat down on their way to vegas and not from the stripper/hooker in Vegas?

I am sure that will fly.

Pun intended.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> I wonder how many men are going to try and convince their wives that they got the clap from a TSA pat down on their way to vegas and not from the stripper/hooker in Vegas?
> 
> I am sure that will fly.
> 
> Pun intended.



I dont think you can get STD's from the tsa's grubby hands.....but you sure as hell can get lots of nasty bugs!


As to vegas... i am more concerned about that filthy floor they want you to walk on after you take your shoes off! Have you been through vegas? Its a petri dish of nasty stuff.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 1, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



How does it back up your point that any search for weapons is reasonable when it says that some weapons searches are unreasonable? That used to be the police line for searching a car you were driving while being arrested, and it no longer flies.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 1, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Go to the airport and watch a security line from outside the airport. Take pictures if you want, it is acceptable under TSA policy. The local goons probably do not know the policy so you might want a copy of it with you when you go.

The TSA Blog: Can I Take Photos at the Checkpoint and Airport?

After doing this for a while come back here and tell me I am wrong. Until then, you have no idea what really happens, just like you had no idea random searches were occurring at all.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

syrenn said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many men are going to try and convince their wives that they got the clap from a TSA pat down on their way to vegas and not from the stripper/hooker in Vegas?
> ...


simple solution, wear socks

oh, and i've seen surgical booties available at the airports should you want something more


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


have you done this?

at the airports i have been in recently(Portland, ME, Atlanta, GA, Los Angeles, CA, Detroit, MI) not one of them had visual access to the security area from OUTSIDE the building


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



You can go up to the security area and watch in some airports. Failing that, you can always get there early, and watch from the other side of security. Most airports make it hard to film screening areas, but it is not impossible.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


you cant get to the other side unless you have a boarding pass


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 1, 2010)

This is just getting silly.


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 1, 2010)

syrenn said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many men are going to try and convince their wives that they got the clap from a TSA pat down on their way to vegas and not from the stripper/hooker in Vegas?
> ...



I was being facetious about the STDs.  I think it's hilarious that people would freak out about getting a SEXUALLY TRANSMITTED disease through a pat down.  I think some people's neurosis are showing.  

Haven't been to vegas.  Been to plenty a seedy bar/strip joint in NOLA and now in the hospital I am far from a germaphobe.  Even HIV and HepC don't scare me since you see so many patients with them.  The only but that does scare me is TB and we see that more than I think people realize.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 1, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> This is just getting silly.



It STARTED silly. Now it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > This is just getting silly.
> ...


and its getting damn close to utter stupidity


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...





I do wear socks and want to burn them before i put my feet back in my shoes. DFW and Tampa are the only airports that i have been through that offer them.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



LOL, knowing you i sorta knew what your take on all of this would be. I am not worried about HIV or Hep being transfered by the tsa.

TB is back with a vengeance so is pertussis.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 1, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


The police can pull you over if you are breaking the law...but they can't search for evidence of another crime without suspicion. They can also have random road blocks to check for drunk driving...but then they can also not search your car to find other crimes. The TSA falls somewhat into the second scenario.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 1, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


 I'm sure that would go over big with the tsa and get you on a no fly list.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 1, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> This is just getting silly.


Getting?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


given his last post, i wonder how long it has been since he has actually been IN an airport?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


If ever.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Actually, if you go to the East Terminal at STL Lambert, the meet and greet area for Southwest is right next to the TSA security area. I spent many an hour there waiting for someone, and watching the security show. Nobody ever came up to me and asked what I was doing.

But I'm sure if I had pulled out a camera it would have been a completely different story.

By the way, the security area is clearly visible from the outside through the floor to ceiling windows they have.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


ah, not in the airports ive been in
LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Yeah, I think Lambert is somewhat unique. They set up the East Terminal for several smaller airlines, but when American downsized, they gave it all over to Southwest. They stopped using the corridor to the West Terminal, and set up security and the meet and greet in the only available space they had.

And what really sucks is that all the food vendors and shopping are on the other side of security. The only shop landside is Starbucks, and I'll be damned if I pay 5 bucks for coffee, no matter how long I have to wait for someone.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


what i find funny is, they are expanding the Portland, ME airport(PWM)
and from what i've seen of the plans, it looks like they are building a mall into it
LOL
seems counter to security to me


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



If they build the mall landside, it'll make some bucks for the airport authority.

If they put it airside, they're wasting major bucks. The *T*housands *S*tanding *A*round will hold up passengers until they have no time to shop, and arriving passengers just want to get out of the airport and away from the nonsense.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 1, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Pretty much the same as Pittsburg, If you aren't flying there is very little to do if you are waiting for someone. But you cannot see security from the outside. At least not well enough to see who is being screened. You might be able to see the lines fairly well.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


the airport is within 2 miles of the largest mall in the state
LOL
with tons of satellite shopping centers around it


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



AHA, massive waste of money then. I wonder whose palms are being greased?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


yup
but then the socialist republic of portland is well known for that


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Which is why I said to get there early.  I should have made the point clearer though, so no sweat.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


my experience with TSA has been all positive, but i havent been through it since the new process has been added
i found them to be generally courteous and competent


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The police a generally courteous, professional, and competent, that does not mean the bad apples get a free pass.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 1, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


you've been here complaining about the "process" not the "bad apples"


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I have been complaining about the parts of the process that are, in my opinion, unconstitutional, and about the bad apples.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh for Christs sake. there are Bad Apples in all lines of work. Lord knows I've worked with my share.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 1, 2010)

SFO is wide open. Heck they even give you balcony seating to watch the show for economy seating. First Class, 1K and global use a different area for tsa searches. There is no balcony to look over the entire thing but if you stand there its all in plain view.


----------



## Sunshine (Dec 4, 2010)

syrenn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




And you probably should as you are infecting your shoes with everything  you have stepped in with your socks.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 4, 2010)

After multiple pm's from a certain someone I have decided to neg them one final time and place them on ignore. I would have told them in a PM but they turned them off. At any rate I had to let them know how stupid they were or I should say are, but I cannot bring up the subject matter in the thread. Damn I hate that rule.

Anyway, you know who you are, and you know why. You are the weakest link. Goodbye.


----------

